
How Paris ISIS Terrorists May Have Used PS4 to Discuss and Plan Attacks - bootload
http://www.forbes.com/sites/insertcoin/2015/11/14/why-the-paris-isis-terrorists-used-ps4-to-plan-attacks/
======
bootload
_" With PlayStation 4, it seems likely that simple voice communication could
have worked just fine. It’s still difficult for investigators to monitor IP-
based voice systems compared to say, a simple cellphone. In 2010, the FBI
pushed for access to all manner of Internet communications, including gaming
chat systems."_

Can anyone confirm this?

~~~
NN88
Its been documented that mmorpg's are breeding grounds for illicit activity

[http://www.propublica.org/article/world-of-spycraft-
intellig...](http://www.propublica.org/article/world-of-spycraft-intelligence-
agencies-spied-in-online-games)

